# What is your fav mutation? Also, Breeder directory?



## AleighaM (May 7, 2011)

So I know on the budgies site similar to this one, there is a breeder directory.. I was wondering if there was something like that on here for tiels? 

I live in northern ontario and I wanted to look into adopting a tiel. I don't want to purchase from a petstore or just any old breeder for obvious reasons ... I want to know that it was raised in a loving home and is comfortable with humans, preferably hand raised. 

Also, my other question for you tiel enthusiasts would be: 

what is your favourite mutation? 

I have just recently learned of all these mutations! they are all beautiful but i'd like to know your opinion


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

A breeder directory would be a good idea I dont think we have one here.

also my fav mutation is cinnamon, any combo with cinnamon I have Cupid, he is my whiteface cinnamon.


----------



## AleighaM (May 7, 2011)

Cupid and Aero are so pretty !!! 

are cinnamons more rare than say, a lutino or others do you think?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There's not a breeder directory that I know of but it sure is a good idea!

As for favorite mutation, that would be WF Cinnamon Pearl...my Cinnamon to be exact. She's a loose feather pearl as well. And she is a mama's girl. I'll include a pic.


----------



## AleighaM (May 7, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> There's not a breeder directory that I know of but it sure is a good idea!
> 
> As for favorite mutation, that would be WF Cinnamon Pearl...my Cinnamon to be exact. She's a loose feather pearl as well. And she is a mama's girl. I'll include a pic.


WOW shes beautiful!! there are so many mutation combinations it seems


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes there are...cinnamons are about as rare as a lutino because both are sex-linked. So its harder to get a male cinnamon or lutino than it is to get a female. Dad only has to carry the gene (either be visual or split to it) to get daughters that are visually cinnamon or lutino but mom has to visually be either or (girls can't be split to sex-linked mutations) to get boys.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

AleighaM said:


> Cupid and Aero are so pretty !!!


Thank you


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

pearl combinations... but my dream mutation is a loosefeather cinnamon pearl lutino female. i can wish however, id have to track down every breeder and likely NEVER get this exact mutation. though i'd settle on a cinnamon pearl lutino without the loosefeather gene


----------



## AleighaM (May 7, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> pearl combinations... but my dream mutation is a loosefeather cinnamon pearl lutino female. i can wish however, id have to track down every breeder and likely NEVER get this exact mutation. though i'd settle on a cinnamon pearl lutino without the loosefeather gene


I'd like to see a picture of one of those  ... to a newbie, it sounds like that's all the mutations combined!! LOL

I'm a bit of an alien, coming from a budgie background... and I know people ALWAYS want male budgies as they are better temperment, most of the time. 

I have seen on this site that alot of people prefer female tiels.. is there a reasoning behind this?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

females are more cuddly and affectionate.

i'd like to see a photo of the loosefeather one but i dont think i will ever find one. loosefeather tiels arent really a mutation. its a genetic trait that gives longer shaggy feathers. my dally is a loosefeather pearl split pied female cockatiel.









and a cinnamon pearl lutino...
this is just a regular cinnamon pearl lutino but this is my favourite mutation and likely will be my next tiel one day
http://www.tieltreasures.com/Mutation/CinPearlLutino1.jpg


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I love whiteface pearls  I saw a cinnamon pearl at the pet shop today that was super cute, had to resist taking him/her home since I'm going to breed my two at the end of the year


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

I would love to have a breeders directory. I want to find a breeder near me. I am an amature breeder with big dreams. 

My favorite mutation would have to be whiteface, I love any variation of wf and hope to breed a Cinnamon/Witeface/Pearled/Pied in a couple of generations. I have all the genetic material in my flock.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

My fav is also white faced cinnamon pearl. I will probable get on form the four babies I have. There a week old. Where abouts in Ontario are you? I am in bariie, but have lots of family in northern Ontario.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

a breeder directory would be a good idea, ill try to pass the information on to srtiels to see if she can talk to the other mods about it, as to mutations, i love both cinnamon and lutinos and am luckyenough that my boy tuck is a cinnamon lutino cock.


----------



## AleighaM (May 7, 2011)

I live in sault ste. marie! Barrie isn't too far from here actually! are you a breeder?


----------



## Evolution (Apr 13, 2009)

My faviourite is a between the WFD Silver and a WFP. I love my White Faces.


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

What I have found to be rare these days is just a normal coloured cockatiel and I think it's my favourite. It has a sort of wild but classic feel to it.


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love cinnamon pearls which is why on my birthday while I wasn't ready for my 2nd tiel I just bought her, she was exactly what I was waiting for. 
I agree with Flick, the normal grey is appealing. I never loved it until I had one =] He has dark feet and beak as well which I hear from srtiels is less common these days due to breeding with other mutations.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well you are not far from me. I am more of a hobbie breeder. I have 6 cockatiels and right now 1 pair is sitting on 4 babies and another pair is sitting on there first baby. All about a week old.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Breeder directory is a great idea


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

my favs are wf pearl and lutino. XD both so pretty.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

my favs are wf,dirty faced pieds,lutino all are nice looking mutations/breeds


----------

